# MIC - Gauntlet of Infinite Blades - what do you think of the price?



## Mort (Apr 27, 2007)

There have been a ton of "this item is underpriced" threads with the Magic Item Compendium. So far, everytime I've looked at the thread and or the item, I've thought the price was fine -but this I'm not so sure.

Ok so the Gauntlet of Infinite Blades (MIC 101)

produce a normal dagger (as a swift action) each dagger lasts 3 _rounds_- unlimited per day
- nifty but not a big deal essentially a poor mans quick draw and you don't run out of ammo.

BUT - the item has 5 charges (charges renew each day at dawn)

1 charge - dagger summoned is a +3 dagger. now that's an 18k gp item - but it lasts only 3 minutes (still 15 minutes a day is likely all you'll need).

3 charges - dagger summoned is a +3 dagger of seeking (negates any form of miss chance)

[edit] duration of each dagger is three rounds not 3  minutes!![edit]

5 charges - dagger summoned is a +3 bane dagger of seeking - with the kicker that you get to pick the type of bane when you summon it.

All for 6,500 gold pieces

What do you guys think?


----------



## brehobit (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah,
That's a bit much.  If it were a standard action, I'd probably be cool with it.  But swift?  Too much by far.

Mark


----------



## Sejs (Apr 27, 2007)

Doesn't bother me.  There are a lot more swift actions being used, so with the 1/round limit you start to have to make choices as to how you use yours.  That's a good thing.

If it were a standard action per dagger, it'd not be worth it.  The idea is it's a gauntlet that provides daggers for throwing.  Being able to throw 1 dagger every other round would be kind of crap.


----------



## Mort (Apr 27, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Doesn't bother me.  There are a lot more swift actions being used, so with the 1/round limit you start to have to make choices as to how you use yours.  That's a good thing.
> 
> If it were a standard action per dagger, it'd not be worth it.  The idea is it's a gauntlet that provides daggers for throwing.  Being able to throw 1 dagger every other round would be kind of crap.




You do realise; you don't have to throw the dagger. essentially this item lets you have a +3 dagger at will, that can be wieled for 3 minutes (how many fights actually last that long) and then you can just summon another one if need be.

There are a lot of pretty good dagger builds out there that can use a +3 dagger. Not to mention a +3 seeking bane dagger (and since you get to pick the bane property at summoning you have a +5 weapon that does an extra 2d6 against whatever you're fighting).


----------



## Fieari (Apr 27, 2007)

If the mundane daggers lasted 3 minutes, and the enhanced daggers only lasted one round, I'd say it would be okay.  But with the long lasting +3 Bane Seeking daggers?  Heck no.  You want nice daggers like that, go ahead and pay for 'em.


----------



## hong (Apr 27, 2007)

I suspect that by the time you can achieve a good dagger build, you'll be able to get something better than a +3 dagger. Not to mention that builds designed around thrown weapons tend to be crummy anyway.

Actually, I'd change the base enchantment so that it's a free action to draw daggers, and bump the price up to match. It strikes me as a great visual to be hurling a storm of daggers each round, rather than just 1 dagger.


----------



## blargney the second (Apr 27, 2007)

That sounds like a fun magic item to own.  I'd hit it!


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Apr 27, 2007)

Iy, it seems over priced.

I wonder if their is a typo in the price, the length of time the dagger lasts, or the enhancement itself.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmm, an infinite supply of daggers that only lasts three minutes...

Use them to temporarily detain enemies that you don't want to kill... but also don't want to be around when they get free.

Use them for ballast control underwater.

Make a trap that automatically disarms itself (handy for urban areas).

On wood walls or cliffs, use them to build steps.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Gerion of Mercadia (Apr 27, 2007)

Rogue type -

Daggers of seeking/returning....

TWF and quickdraw - throw rapid shot in there every now and then...

The item is "iffy".  In a one shot at lower levels, it is a bit strong.

In a campaign - its weak.


----------



## Stalker0 (Apr 27, 2007)

Remember, while its lasts 3 minutes, your committed once you activate it. So if I blow my load and get the big +3 bane dagger, that may be for only that 1 encounter.

Also, it takes a glove slot. So while you have this item, you don't have your dex gloves possibly.


----------



## TYPO5478 (Apr 27, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> I wonder if their is a typo in the price, the length of time the dagger lasts, or the enhancement itself.



Yes, there is a typo; specifically, it's in the OP's description of duration.  The copy of MIC I have says 3 rounds, not 3 minutes.


----------



## Mort (Apr 27, 2007)

TYPO5478 said:
			
		

> Yes, there is a typo; specifically, it's in the OP's description of duration.  The copy of MIC I have says 3 rounds, not 3 minutes.




You are absolutaly correct - it's 3 rounds - for what it's worth I will edit it.


----------



## TYPO5478 (Apr 27, 2007)

Now that we've got that straightened out, I think the price is fine.  Most battles only last about 3 or 4 rounds anyhow, so they're basically saying you can use a +3 bane seeking dagger for one battle a day.  Or a +3 dagger for 4 or 5 battles in a day (if you have that many).

Personally, I think one of the most interesting features is that you can summon a plain old dagger anytime you want.  Even if guards confiscate your weapons on the way into town, they probably wouldn't recognize these gloves for what they are: the opportunity for the wearer never to be unarmed.  Highly useful.


----------



## Soel (Apr 27, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Actually, I'd change the base enchantment so that it's a free action to draw daggers, and bump the price up to match. It strikes me as a great visual to be hurling a storm of daggers each round, rather than just 1 dagger.




Good idea, and nice imagery!


----------



## Doug McCrae (Apr 27, 2007)

I looked at Gauntlet of Infinte Blades for my drider daggerspell mage. It was tempting but in the end I decided to go for a normal +2 dagger instead. The problem is I use too many swift actions as it is - to cast Daggerspell Stance and Bladeweave. Also it would be a big hassle keeping track of when the three rounds are up.

That the decision was a tricky one to make seems to indicate that it's a balanced item.


----------



## brehobit (Apr 27, 2007)

Ah, with 3 rounds vs. 3 minutes, I'm good with this pricing.  Powerful, handy, but priced reasonably.  In my game fights seem to last many rounds about 1 in 5 times.  The last one ran about 12 rounds.

Mark


----------



## Felon (Apr 27, 2007)

brehobit said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> That's a bit much.  If it were a standard action, I'd probably be cool with it.  But swift?  Too much by far.



As a standard action, it'd be lame in the extreme. Your round is devoted to just producing a dagger? Get some GMW oil for Pete's sake. 

The point of this item should be to produce daggers for throwing. If it's a swift, then only one dagger is produced for this purpose in a given round, and a knife-thrower needs a barrage.

This whole thread is fairly humorous. A +3 dagger! Oooo, scary! As one D&D's most humble weapons, fighting with a dagger is a pretty desperate measure to begin with.


----------



## JiCi (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it's all right. You can only take a single swift action per round, and it takes a standard action to throw a dagger. If it was a free action to create a dagger, then it would have been underpriced.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2007)

brehobit said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> That's a bit much.  If it were a standard action, I'd probably be cool with it.  But swift?  Too much by far.
> 
> Mark



 It's for knife throwers. It has to be quick.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 27, 2007)

This item should really be enhanced by having the ability to cast _Blade Barrier_ 1/day.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 27, 2007)

Mort said:
			
		

> You are absolutaly correct - it's 3 rounds - for what it's worth I will edit it.





Well, that effectively kills all of my ideas for fun with this item.  It does make pricing seem much better.


----------



## DreadArchon (Apr 27, 2007)

I voted "a bit low" on accident.  One dagger per round?  Uses your Swift?  Cheaper than a +2 weapon?  Sounds about right.

One of my PC's used this in my last game.  It was funny:
Squishy Player: "I DRAW A MONSTROUS HUMANOID BANE DAGGER AND CHARGE THE YUAN-TI LEADER!"
Me: "Okay.  But she's templated, and not an M-Human any more."
Squishy Player: "...Argh!"
Me: "Yeah.  She does a full attack with her Glaive..."


----------



## Darklone (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it's fine. Once per day you get a cool +3 weapon, fine, but that item is useless for throwers since you can only summon one dagger per round thanks to that Swift action... heck, my level 2 halflings throw 3 daggers per round, e.g. they need Quickdraw.

The item is a nice backup to waste one BBEG though.


----------



## hamishspence (Apr 30, 2007)

*it's very Jarlaxle*

he has a bracer which generates daggers that disappear a few rounds after he throws them, but it does it fast enough that he can use his full base attack bonus (create 4+ daggers a round and throw them) 

This is rather better than the guantlet, but similar method.


----------



## borc killer (Apr 30, 2007)

I voted about right.  The main reason for that is that the vast majority of the people that would use this item would have to enchant it with DEX as well... so it would be much more expensive than this.  In the back of the MIC (which I don’t have in my hands) there is a chart about enchanting items and what it cost… I think a +2 was an extra 6k?  So if I number is right it would be 12,500 before someone would realistically use this in my campaign.  *shrug*

I found no item in the book to be ‘broken’ or over/under priced.  I found 100’s of good items however.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Apr 30, 2007)

I voted Slightly Underpriced.

I am not very happy with the Bane supercharge.  Seems like a very easy means to get your hands on a +5 weapon at lowish levels.

OTOH, I think that MIC philosophy tends to make the cost of the slot non-trivial.  Likewise, the cost of a Swift action may be non-trivial once you hit mid levels.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 1, 2007)

borc killer said:
			
		

> I voted about right.  The main reason for that is that the vast majority of the people that would use this item would have to enchant it with DEX as well... so it would be much more expensive than this.  In the back of the MIC (which I don’t have in my hands) there is a chart about enchanting items and what it cost… I think a +2 was an extra 6k?  So if I number is right it would be 12,500 before someone would realistically use this in my campaign.  *shrug*
> 
> I found no item in the book to be ‘broken’ or over/under priced.  I found 100’s of good items however.




its 4000 k. +2 dex is big 6 and so it can be added without a price hijack to 3 different slots, one of them is gloves, one for boots, and i forget the last one.


----------



## borc killer (May 1, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> its 4000 k. +2 dex is big 6 and so it can be added without a price hijack to 3 different slots, one of them is gloves, one for boots, and i forget the last one.




So thats 10,500.  Thats about right in my mind.


----------



## epochrpg (May 1, 2007)

Where in the description does it say the +3 versions last for minutes?  I just looked it up, and the only duration listed is that each dagger conjured lasts only 3 rounds.  

Also, with it being a swift action to make the dagger appear, you cannot make a full attack action by throwing a bunch of daggers from the thing-- only 1 per round-- so I don't think the item is overpriced. 

Essentially, for 9 rounds a day, you get a +3 weapon for  little less than the cost of a +2 weapon, and a  free dagger to throw each round.  

However, where this could get broken is with the Flick of the Wrist feat.


----------



## boolean (May 2, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> I think it's fine. Once per day you get a cool +3 weapon, fine, but that item is useless for throwers since you can only summon one dagger per round thanks to that Swift action... heck, my level 2 halflings throw 3 daggers per round, e.g. they need Quickdraw.



I wouldn't say it's completely useless for throwers. It allows you to stretch your supply of daggers much longer. If you're carrying twelve daggers, and throw three daggers a round, that gives enough daggers for four rounds of combat. If you use this gauntlet, it allows you to throw one created dagger and two regular daggers per round, meaning your regular daggers would last six rounds.


----------

